# scared to work!



## belly (Jul 18, 2000)

I just got a tour of my new job (teacher) and found out that there is one bathroom for the women (stalls) and heard it is ALWAYS crowded. I almost pooped in my pants right there! What will I do? It's bad enough being a teacher and not being able to get away whenever I want! So I ordered Mike's tapes. Please help me! I'm soo scared and nervous!Belly-sufferer of IBS and Anxiety disorder


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((Belly)) So sorry you have limited facilities. I'm glad you have decided to try the HT. It is my experience that the HT knocks the caca outta the kind of anxiety you describe. Until you start to feel the HT's effect, think about all the days you _have_ made it to the bathroom in time. Think about all the days you have had _without_ having an accident. In simple terms, accentuate and re-inforce the positive. I try to _plan_ for the worst, but _expect_ the best. So you don't have to wait for the HT to feel a bit better. You can go ahead and start working on your concious thoughts by thinking more positively and then let the HT tackle your subconcious. If you have meds for D, use them when you feel you need to. Take immodium or what have you, when the need arises or you feel it may arise. I used to cut them in half and take a 1/2 if I felt I might have problems, kinda of as a prevention of sorts. You may find though, after working on your conscious thoughts, you may not need medicinal prevention.Hey, you said you "almost pooped your pants" when you learned about the rest room facilities. The fact that you didn't tells me you have some very good coping skills already. Just keep honing those abilities via relaxation, deep breaths, calming self-talk etc. I bet you do better than you think you do.As always, keep in touch here neighbor, and let us know how you are doing. NJ schools have the best teachers don't they???







Hope you have a great class and great parents to work with this year and congrats on the new position!







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Belly:BQ has some great advice there for you! She's said it all in a nutshell.It also may not be as bad as you anticipate. How many stalls does the bathroom have? Probably people won't all be there at the same time, also. So, try to relax. I find anticipation makes me more nervous than the actual event.Hang in there!







JeanG


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2002)

I totally know what you're saying. I'm looking for a job right now. Just knowing that a bathroom won't be immediatly availabe during my search is keeping me tied to home and toilet some days.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Like BQ< I'm a big fan of thinking of what's the worst that could happen, realizing I can deal with that and then moving on. The hypno has helped but I was already using this coping technique before that. also maybe if you tell people you work with a little about your IBS. I've alsofound that since I've told people - I usually use the term digestive condition - my anxiety has gone down.good luck. i'm sure you'll do great!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Belly, sorry to hear you have limited bathroom facillities.







However, we will help you in anyway we can with Mike's tapes or other areas such as distraction methods or learning to somewhat try to train the bowl to go at specific times and how to just cope with the IBS better in general.There are also teachers on here who have experience and may also share their knowledge and experiences with you to try and help.







This is an important article you may want to read, that will give you some insight into IBS. http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/usnews000403.htm This is another one. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hist...aldisorders.htm Also we will help you through the Hypno process and answer any questions you may have so you know also. Just let us know what we can help with, we also have some good dietary suggestions.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's a suggestion. Make friends with the teacher in closest proximity to your classroom, just in case of an emergency. Then, how about using the nurses bathroom? My son is starting high school with IBS, I just got permission for him to use the nurse's bathroom. If he can do it, why not you?In the school where I teach there is one toilet for the men (there is only one man in the whole school) and one for the women (about 12) teachers. I have used the nurse's bathroom in a pinch. I've also used the men's room. Good luck, and don't panic, it'll be fine!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi belly:When do you start your new job?JeanG


----------

